# Dual Ended Nail Art Pens...I am a fan!



## tnrunaway7 (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel like the possibilities are endless! These will definitely be utilized in my nail art often. I have already done a few cute manis with them!


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 7, 2011)

These look cool. Where did you get them from and how much are they??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 7, 2011)

omg I'm loving those colors!!!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 7, 2011)

i second that question above


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

The polish is found on a website that is not allowed to be posted here so my advice anyone curious about those pens simply Google "dual end nail art pens" and you'll find the site that sells those polishes.

I would recommend Sinful Colors nail art polishes as an alternative along with a dotting tool. Sally Beauty sells "So Easy Double Up Detailing/Dotting Nail Brush" for $5.49.


----------



## kayjay (Nov 7, 2011)

Those look cool.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

I got mine on ebay...super cheap!


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't know there were websites that weren't allowed to be posted here! How do I find out what companies/websites are not allowed to be posted here?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The polish is found on a website that is not allowed to be posted here so my advice anyone curious about those pens simply Google "dual end nail art pens" and you'll find the site that sells those polishes.
> ...


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh I googled it and I see, but my question still stands.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 7, 2011)

ebay listing  is currently going for $0.99 with free ship for 24 pens.  Check it out!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Slinkycats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't know there were websites that weren't allowed to be posted here! How do I find out what companies/websites are not allowed to be posted here?


www.makeuptalk.com/wiki/terms-of-service - Rule 3 &amp; 13.


----------



## Slinkycats (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah I see, I had read that before, I guess I just didn't understand 13 at the time. Ok understood! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.makeuptalk.com/wiki/terms-of-service - Rule 3 &amp; 13.


----------

